# Gamers in Fayetteville, AR



## Achan hiArusa (May 14, 2004)

We're a group of four guys, ages 23, 24, 28, and 32 (and possibly a 5th who is also 28) looking for new gamers in Fayetteville, AR.  We are currently trying to settle on a campaign, but haven't really settled yet.  The campaigns we have started (and occasionally play) are:

Currently Active:
A Modern d20 game set in near future world with magic.
A Modern d20/Dungeons & Dragons game where we play Gestalt Modern/D&D characters.
A Mindshadows game using a mix of 3.0 and 3.5 D&D.

On Hiatus:
A Cocd20 game where the characters are chasing down Wilbur.
A Mage the Ascension game.
A Pulp Heroes game that uses the base rules from Poly 141 with some enhancements from the Pulp Modern d20 version, Adventure!, Torg, and Eberron.
An Epic High level game with a dirty dwarf, a fast githzerai, and another player, ahem, I mean character with a severe identity crisis

Probably Dead:
A Modern d20/D&D game where the illithid come and take over.
A Mutants & Masterminds game based in the world of Aberrant.
A straight D&D game where we must fight the Undead
A Dragonstar game using a mix of Star Wars, D&D, and Council of Wyrms instead of the Fantasy Flight Rules.

My Wish list:
A Masque of the Red Death game using my conversion
A Dark Sun game using the Psychic's Handbook instead of Psionics
A Transhuman Space/Trinity type game.
A Call of Cthulhu/Cyberpunk game.
A D&D game where the gods are dead and the world is 98% ocean

I hope that gives you an idea of the type of gamers we are.  I have written Dark Sun, Gamma World, and Masque of the Red Death conversions that were at one time hosted on Enworld.

To contact me e-mail me at:Grimess@uark.edu


----------

